# Cheapest marijuana seeds



## NikiDel (Jan 25, 2008)

Aaaah! I want a grip of pot seeds (like hundreds) for cheap, I do not care about "genetics" or "bigweed420" varieties..

_*Who has the cheapest seeds that ship to the USA*_?


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 25, 2008)

if your not worrying bout genetics, just go to a street corner and buy a 40 bag...no problem on getting seeds.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL, uhm....get a ten pack of good seeds...cross it you'll have tons of seeds cheap. Genetics do matter...don't want hermie dust floatin around. Not cool for fellow geurrilla growers that do care about product.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 25, 2008)

try www.seedboutique.com and look at the Mandala strains (mine was like 17 bux was all, and i got 2 females so far!)

also another good one i heard of with some cheap prices http://worldwidemarijuanaseeds.com/

i heard these guys are legit as well


----------



## NikiDel (Jan 25, 2008)

No,no-I care about genetics..I just feel what's the differance between the $300 AK-Hubble Bubble and the random outdoor mix? It seems like hype.
I know with the cheaper seeds they're not as stable but that's the fun!

$300 for 10 seeds is like diamond prices, from basically fellow drug dealers..
I mean I should get into the seed business and forget the bud!!

Thanks for the links/replies guys..


----------



## NikiDel (Jan 25, 2008)

Mandala seeds from Seedboutique.com..that's what I want

10 seeds for $15.. "A bold uplifting high, feels like you didn't get ripped off".


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 27, 2008)

I would also point you to Mandala and check out safari mix in the online shop here. http://mandalaseeds.com/html/shop.html  They have them  for sale for 50 and 100 packs for around 1.50$ a seed. Why grow ten crappy plants that make a pound when you can grow one of these and make over a pound from the one plant. You will get really large buds and it will still be as good or better than anything in your area. Slim 

 PS i don`t think Nikidel is condoning drug dealers i think he is just stating some seed shops are selling there seeds a really high prices. They are not helping the little man any better than the street dealers selling at high prices. But the high seed shops aren`t your only option there are plenty of cheap seeds that are really good ones. Slim


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 27, 2008)

IMO go with Mandala but order direct from them as they are not shipping out breeder packs to resellers for a brief time do to a co-founders illness. Mandala Seeds has what you want and more to come, i already have some of the Satori and Hashberry thinking of getting some more of each and if i remeber it right the safari mix is like 17 bucks.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 27, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> Don't know where you're getting your facts from, most *real growers* here aren't "fellow drug dealers", just growing quality MJ for personal consumption instead of paying "drug dealers" sky high prices.


 
I agree totally.

Street marijuana dealers are nothing but rip off artists that are taking advantage of good people who happen to smoke pot.

I started growing my own to get away from that type of lowlife.

My weed is GIVEN to some people. One guy who uses it regularly for pain management tells me that he's gotten off two of his pain meds now. He tries to give me money for it, but I keep telling him that what he says about it being the strongest weed he's ever smoked and how he's free from some of the meds is enough pay for me! That makes me feel great!

I like to think that MOST people here are just like me.

I have no doubt that there are a few street dealers that use this site, but I have only one thing to say to them;

QUIT RIPPING OFF MY FELLOW SMOKERS 

All street dealers get busted sooner or later.

To all you good stoners out their who grow, I have this advice;

Grow enough for yourself and two medical MJ users. Give them their pot. Never sell it.

It makes me sleep well at night.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 27, 2008)

If you are looking for bulk seeds, email seed distributors.  

As others have stated, and the rules, don't discuss selling of drugs on this forum.  Drug dealers are some of the worst people in this world and you will not gain popularity here if you condone that.  Grow and smoke for the goodness of life.


----------



## NikiDel (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links..


----------



## POTUS (Jan 27, 2008)

Niki, I have to tell you man, you seriously cracked me up.

Sorry man, street dealers aren't something that's admired by anyone.

Most of the people here on this group are here to avoid people like that.

Most of us have regular jobs that we use to support ourselves and our loved ones. We don't want to live by selling weed or anything else.

We just want to enjoy smoking our weed without anyone taking advantage of us or locking us up.

I grow my own awesome, world class weed in amounts that I couldn't smoke if I was crazier than I am. I do this for about $200 a pound of cured, medical class weed.

People who join this group don't need people who charge as much as they can for what we can grow for almost nothing.

If you're selling, man, quit that crap and get into some weed with us.

I'm telling you man, I've seen a LOT of road. The street seller is on the dead end one. They get popped every time.

Get smart, get growing for you, you and only you.


----------

